# Prolotherapy M0076



## Terry Norris (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I am in great need of finding in a the Medicare Manual Section 

MED:100-3,150.7

I have tried from the CMS and it says it can not be found.  I have also tried using just the M0076 in the search section of CMS and it never takes you to the manual write for Prolotherapy.

I would very much appreciate anyones help with this.

Thank you,
Terry Norris, MA,CPC
Universith Health Care
Saco, Maine 04072


----------

